# Source of Stanley Y adjustment lever?



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I was just about completed with my cleaning up of a #7.

I replaced the cap iron with a Veritas and did not appreciate the hole was too tight for the Y adjustment lever.

As I was moving the blade I managed to break the Y adjustment lever.

I know this is the same as the #3 to #8, so I could salvage from my #3 but I would prefer to find a replacement.

I see Bob Kaune has them for a mere $10.95.

Does anyone know of a less expensive source?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll check and see, I think I have an extra frog assembly for a #3 floating around from stanley. I know I have a Miller Falls frog assembly somewhere. I'll see if I can remove the pin and take off the yoke. If I can I'll let you know. Have you checked Ebay just under Stanley parts? I've had pretty good luck there. I'll let you know.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ACP said:


> I'll check and see, I think I have an extra frog assembly for a #3 floating around from stanley. I know I have a Miller Falls frog assembly somewhere. I'll see if I can remove the pin and take off the yoke. If I can I'll let you know. Have you checked Ebay just under Stanley parts? I've had pretty good luck there. I'll let you know.



Thanks for the offer to check. 

In the meantime another forum member Timetestedtools has been generous and is sending me a spare "Y". 

I did look at eBay. None for sale at the time, but this may change on a regular basis.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Its on its way.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> Its on its way.


Thanks very much. I will be watching for the mail....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks very much to Timetestedtools, the Y adjustment lever arrived today and is now installed in the #7. 

Back to original working shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Great, that was awful nice of him! :thumbsup:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Ditto..:thumbsup:
Some good people here..!


----------

